# Could someone give me a very good rom for my Cspire SCH-I500 Galaxy s?



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

I rooted before but re installed froyo 2.2 so im not currently rooted but all im looking for now is a custom rom thats not crap. Thanks


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

i dont know how the ics build works on cspire but on my usc mesmerize it is the best thing ive ever used haha. id recommend giving it a try


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I am very pleased with super clean and comradseven's latest kernel ....I have tried them all.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

ICS,,,, Pool Party,,,,Or Miui are the best MTD roms Ive used (my stock sd card has worked fine but some sd cards dont )

TSM Resuerrection is the best Touch Wiz rom ive used


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> ICS,,,, Pool Party,,,,Or Miui are the best MTD roms Ive used (my stock sd card has worked fine but some sd cards dont )
> 
> TSM Resuerrection is the best Touch Wiz rom ive used


I would have to agree with all this.


----------

